# Did you know bettas can glare?



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

... Because it was just proven to me that they can.

Nina is just above me right now on the desk shelf. I put my Dr. Pepper bottle down a LITTLE too hard, and she immediately shot me a look. Nose pressed up to the glass and all. As if she knew exactly what happened and who did it. They're smarter than they look sometimes... Little brat. 

I keep looking up at her and she's still eyeing me. Figured I'd share!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Hahah! They can! And because I recently got my first girl, I am definitely seeing they have loads of personality


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

All 5 of my fish have their own personalities. 

Nina is normally the shy one, but sometimes gets so excited to see me in the morning that she'll jump out of the water. But I've angered my little destroyer of worlds, so we'll see what she does next.

Damian is my newest, and most wild fish. and it seems like he actively tries to keep me up at night. He's my bigtime jumper, but only does it when it's totally dark and I'm trying to sleep. I've tried distracting him with bloodworms, putting on music, nope. He likes jumping late at night! 
I love them all but they're seriously like children.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

haha that is funny 

My male re-arranges his gravel about 30 seconds after I turn my bedroom light off to go to sleep. It's quite annoying but funny all the same . I think he just rests in the gravel and wiggles around to make it more comfortable (like a dog) haha. 

oooh talking about glaring; one of my girls was sleeping at the front of her tank the other day; I turned my little light on in my room so as not to wake everyone up (lol, yes for the fish); I saw something at the front of the tank so I looked and she kind of looked at me with that sleepy expression with eye lids drooping going "huh, what, oh, zzzzzz..." then the light must have woke her up properly and she was glaring (needless to say I decided I'd sleep early that night haha).


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

metalbetta said:


> All 5 of my fish have their own personalities.
> 
> Nina is normally the shy one, but sometimes gets so excited to see me in the morning that she'll jump out of the water. But I've angered my little destroyer of worlds, so we'll see what she does next.
> 
> ...


So did you name him after any Damian in particular because the way he acts sorta reminds me of a particular one! XD

LOVE that Nina's a destroyer of worlds btw! =] Let's just hope it's not ours! XD


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

dipsydoodlenoodle-Same here!! I have to turn on the little light because I'm afraid of waking up Ares (who always sleeps as soon as the light's out) and he always glares when I wake him up LOL!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

WW-I gave Damian his name partially because I like the name, and also it means "To tame" in Greek. And he could use a bit of taming. lol


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

My girl started flaring at me today...pfff not sure what I did other then not feed her today. Horizontal striped and all. I turned off her light for the night and went to check on my boy...he was all over flaring at nothing. What's up with them tonight...sheesh.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

*@Sarada *your fish sound liek they're PMS-y today lol!

And regarding the light, I do it all the time. Once it hits 10:00pm Finn EXPECTS me to feed him and shut off all lights in his room since it's HIS bedtime. After that I can't put on any light except for my dimlighted lava lamp...that's what I'm doing right now -_-'. And than when i go near his tank to check on him, he slowly floats up from his plants like he's rising from fog and stares at me as if he's saying "Unless you're gonna give me food, what do you want."


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

lol I think that's why Lucy was PMSing, I have never not fed her twice a day.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL maybe. She's expecting her nom nom's.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

she had vertical stripes too...hormones


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yep... We women are crazy no matter what species.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL so truee...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, I know they can glare for a fact! Mine has a cute attitude problem. He is very vocal about his feelings :3


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Vocal?! lol now i'm interested


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Figuratively vocal :3


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh darn. lol


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

bettas are a lot smarter than we give them credit for. in my opinion, they are geniuses compared to goldfish. goldfish just eat flakes and dart around the tank aimlessly all day.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I've never been much of a goldfish fan. Not that some types aren't beautiful, but meh.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

XDDDD

Dragon likes to pop out of his Pirate Ship and watch me. It's so funny!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

lol, cute!
My betta doesn't like our cat much. When he first saw her he puffed up and swam at her trying to scare her away. He calmed down though and now he just stares at her if she comes in like he's agitated. I don't usually let the cat in my room though.


----------

